# hundred pushups . com



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

http://hundredpushups.com/

After 2 weeks, I am still on week 1 day 3 of this 6 week program. It's slow going but I am seeing improvement so I am going to keep at it, will hopefully reach 100 pushups in a few months. That would be sweet


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats pretty cool, I think I might try it


----------



## flyfisherman87 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'm going to try it.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I try that last year and managed to do 72 pushups before giving up. Highly recommended!


----------



## RockyD (May 1, 2010)

That sounds good I might look into it.

Did it do anything for your chest, serolf ?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can do 120 and probably more if wanted to but 120 with rear-leg raised to improve calfs and swapped every 60. I could probably do more but I don't want to lose time to lactic acid. Been doing that as part of my daily workout regime for he last four years. It is possible!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I can do 15 pushups in a row. That's down from 20, 5 years ago. LOL

I'm going to check out this site, thanks.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I wasn't expecting so many replies. Happy to see all this interest in this program. One thing I find helpful in accelerating progress is to do the maximum number of reps in the 5th set and not settle for the minimum recommended on the site. 
I used to do just the minimum when I tried this program last year and I made little progress and reached a plateau fast. Now I do max. reps to exhaustion for the last set and I have a feeling this is going to help in producing faster and better results.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I was soo sore after day 1 (wednesday) that I didn't think i could do day 2, (friday) but I actually did and I'm hardly even sore today!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sees how many I can do*

21.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sees how many I can do*

37

Dips are where it's at.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

it sounds... tiring.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Interesting..I might try this.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to give it a go too. I'm very out of shape and will be using either the knee or chair push-up. I'll start this Monday. Ought to be interesting.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

awesome gl dude, pushups were the first thing i started doing to get in shape they are really effective. Theres a similar routine you can do for situps, forgot what it was called tho.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

.


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

I started this last week and I'm determined to reach 100!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I might try this. I don't think I can actually do a single push-up though, haha.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitney said:


> I was soo sore after day 1 (wednesday) that I didn't think i could do day 2, (friday) but I actually did and I'm hardly even sore today!


That was my experience. The good thing about this program is the fast progress you see (especially in the initial stages), it keeps you motivated.

Several people said they could do 20+ pushups in the trial run. You will sail through the first 2 or so weeks. In fact, I think the program has you start out straight at week 3.

Anyway, good luck to everyone doing this. Glad to have so many people on board.


----------



## Mo23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I did this for about 3 weeks but then I lost interest and never completed the challenge.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So I just completed week 1, and for the final set I did 30 (the min was 13). Before week 3 you have to do an exhaustion test and if you do more than 25 you follow the last column. Should I skip on to week 3 or just go to week 2?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I started on week five. I just completed week five. I'm hoping to get to one hundred. I can do 60-70 now. I'm waiting for the 25 pull up program. I want to be able to do 25 pull ups!


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't even do one pull-up, how pathetic is that .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm doing this using modified wussy pushups.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

interesting! I will try it out.


----------



## kryptos817 (May 11, 2010)

I just did the initial test today and I did 29 consecutive pushups, which is pretty good but I could be better. 

I want to try the 200 situps one cuz i can only do about 30 crunches before I can't go anymore. I suck. anyone have luck with that?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

xx Simon xx said:


> I can't even do one pull-up, how pathetic is that .


I can't do one either. I am curious if they are going to have some kind of modified pull-up for people who can't do the real ones.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Did day one yesterday and, surprisingly, not really sore today. I'm looking forward to completing this challenge. I think I'll try the squat and sit-up ones too. 

I never thought I'd say this about something involving exercise, but this challenge is kind of fun. :shock


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you, Bowlingpins, for the link. I've been doing 30 push ups/90 sit ups everyday for quite some time with no thought of expanding my horizons. I'm going to give this a go.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

wow some of you are making me feel like a wuss with the astronomical number of pushups you are doing 
I have been following this program faithfully for 3 weeks, and still am stuck on week 2, day 1. :-( :b


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> wow some of you are making me feel like a wuss with the astronomical number of pushups you are doing
> I have been following this program faithfully for 3 weeks, and still am stuck on week 2, day 1. :-( :b


Keep at it! You'll get there!


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

Whitney said:


> I can't do one either. I am curious if they are going to have some kind of modified pull-up for people who can't do the real ones.


If you can't do one pull-up start with negative pull-ups. Negative pull-ups are where you lift yourself up with your legs (stand on a chair/jump) then lower yourself as slowly as you can using just your arms.


----------



## JustinC (May 3, 2010)

cool site I'm on it


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Just started from day one of week 3.

You're right ... it does get hard at the end.

The last rep says _*at least 17*_ .. and i collapsed at 18 LOL.

I am going to keep repeating day 1 , move to day 2 on Wednesday next week.,


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Were said:


> it sounds... tiring.


I find the opposite to be true. Nothing wakes me up in the morning better than a short, intense workout. The pushups program requires about 15-20 min of time only.
give it a try.



strawberryjulius said:


> I might try this. I don't think I can actually do a single push-up though, haha.





pita said:


> I'm doing this using modified wussy pushups.


From my experience, you see the most progress in the initial weeks. Also, the lower you start the more you have to gain from this program.



Mo23 said:


> I did this for about 3 weeks but then I lost interest and never completed the challenge.


If you tried again, you would very likely start out much stronger. First time I did this program last year, I couldn't do a single pushup in the beginning. This year I started at 15.



Whitney said:


> So I just completed week 1, and for the final set I did 30 (the min was 13). Before week 3 you have to do an exhaustion test and if you do more than 25 you follow the last column. Should I skip on to week 3 or just go to week 2?


That's impressive you reached 30 after only a week. I see no harm in skipping weeks. You can always go back if you don't feel strong enough for week 3.

Ok, so I tried week 2, day 2 yesterday and failed on the last set. Will have to repeat the same routine tomorrow.


----------



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

been there done that..
DIDNT HELP SA


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> That's impressive you reached 30 after only a week. I see no harm in skipping weeks. You can always go back if you don't feel strong enough for week 3.


Yeah I decided to go ahead to week 3, and if I can't do it there is no harm in repeating it again next week



metallicafan69 said:


> been there done that..
> DIDNT HELP SA


Yeah I don't expect this to really help with SA, but it does put me in a pretty good mood. And afterwards, I am tired for a few minutes but then energized after that. And of course its always nice to be in better shape.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

*Lol made up user!*



> Hey, I'm 14 years old, and I started out only being able to do 5 pushups. I had to repeat a couple weeks, but I indeed reach the goal and did 100 pushups! I wanted to thank you so much because I am now a lot stronger and more confident with myself.


My assus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Completed week 1.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

This looks interesting and I'm going to try it.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Is anybody doing the 200 crunches thing at the same time?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I started doing the initial test for crunches yesterday, but doing them was really hurting my back for some reason, so i decided it best to stop.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AliBaba said:


> Is anybody doing the 200 crunches thing at the same time?


I'll be starting this Monday.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm interested in hearing how this went for you Ms. Neptunus!

I started at Level1 Day1 on both pushups and crunches today. For pushups I managed to do everything(I tested in the 11-20 range) EXCEPT I experienced what I can only call "total collapse" after doing 5 for my MAX(5th Set) amount(supposed to do 9). Nevertheless, I've decided to continue on to Day2 on Wednesday. If I continue to struggle I'll re-do Week1 at a lower level next Monday. For crunches I managed the entire workout(tested at 21-30), but I'm not entirely pleased with my form. I think I may have been using my hips somewhat towards the end. Overall it was hell and I can't wait to see how I feel upon waking tomorrow. :no

Interesting Observations:

-It's amazing how much harder a push up is when you are using proper form as recommended by a professional.

-It's cool how much more effective a "crunch" is when compared to the outdated "sit up".


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

This seems really cool. I think I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

100 push ups is cake


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AliBaba said:


> I'm interested in hearing how this went for you Ms. Neptunus!




Well, I started level 1 of week 1 for crunches and week 2 for pushups. The crunches were beyond pathetic, but I made it through. The pushups have been going well though. I'm amazed at how much strength I've gained in just a few days! Thus far, I've been doing the bent knee kind but, after I've completed my 6 weeks, I plan on doing another 6 with full pushups.

Tomorrow I'll be starting the squat program. :clap


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

AliBaba said:


> -It's amazing how much harder a push up is when you are using proper form as recommended by a professional.
> 
> -It's cool how much more effective a "crunch" is when compared to the outdated "sit up".


Yeah form is important, I am not sure I am doing the pushups correctly :-/

Oh well, I finished week 2 today (after 4 weeks haha). For the exhaustion test I did 45, started at 15 so I am happy with the progress.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

My initial test was 22.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

boxer Manny Pacquiao does 2,000 pushups a day (1,000 morning, 1,000 evening) when training for a fight


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Well, I started level 1 of week 1 for crunches and week 2 for pushups. The crunches were beyond pathetic, but I made it through. The pushups have been going well though. I'm amazed at how much strength I've gained in just a few days! Thus far, I've been doing the bent knee kind but, after I've completed my 6 weeks, I plan on doing another 6 with full pushups.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be starting the squat program. :clap


Sweeeeeet!!! Kudos on a job well done. Today I finished Week1 for both sit ups and crunches. I think I'm going to re-do Week1 for push ups as I'm not too thrilled with my performance. But I'll move on to Week2 for crunches. It's a good program.

How'd the squats go??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AliBaba said:


> How'd the squats go??


Oh my goodness was I sore the next day! Even though I tested in the average range, I might have to downgrade to column one because my knees are killing me. I have chondromalacia patella, which is a softening of the cartilage underneath the kneecap (ironically, it is treated by strengthening the quads), but, yeah, I think I did too much! Ouchie!

I have to say, this program does make exercise kind of fun. I look forward to seeing how many more pushups I can do each session.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok question: how far are you supposed to go down for it to count as a good push-up?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> For the exhaustion test I did 45, started at 15 so I am happy with the progress.


meant 25, not 45:um. Must have been a typo.



Whitney said:


> Ok question: how far are you supposed to go down for it to count as a good push-up?


"*Instructions for "good-form" push ups*

Lie prone on the ground with hands placed as wide or slightly wider than shoulder width. Keeping the body straight, lower body to the ground by bending arms at the elbows. Raise body up off the ground by extending the arms. Repeat.

Body weight should be lifted by the arms; don't be tempted to use your butt, stomach or the lower half of your body to pull yourself up. To maintain correct body alignment, imagine a straight line running from your head down to your ankles."

http://hundredpushups.com/what.html

It says to go all the way to the ground.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> "*Instructions for "good-form" push ups*
> 
> Lie prone on the ground with hands placed as wide or slightly wider than shoulder width. Keeping the body straight, lower body to the ground by bending arms at the elbows. Raise body up off the ground by extending the arms. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Should you actually touch the ground, or hover right above it?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess you are supposed to get as close to the ground as possible without resting on it / using it as support.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok thanks... I am probably not going down far enough. I still feel like I am getting a good work-out, but I will try to do better.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ This is something I've been wondering myself. It looks like you drop until your elbows form a 90 degree angle.

link


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i let my nose barely touch the ground and then push up


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I think there is nothing wrong if you don't go all the way down to the ground while doing a pushup. This is just a technicality. There probably are different kinds of pushups too.

For example, following Neptunus' post if you form a 90 degree angle at the elbows before lifting up, you would be some distance from the ground. The hundredpushups site on the other hand recommends you get close to the ground. I definitely don't but as long as I am getting a good workout its okay.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

bowlingpins said:


> "*Instructions for "good-form" push ups*
> 
> Lie prone on the ground with hands placed as wide or slightly wider than shoulder width. Keeping the body straight, lower body to the ground by bending arms at the elbows. Raise body up off the ground by extending the arms. Repeat.
> 
> ...


I've been lowering until the tip of my nose touches the ground. But it is curious that he'd use the word "prone" in his description. I would define "prone" as meaning "lying flat on your face" in that context. Although If he is using it that way, he's telling you to lie flat on your face and than lower yourself which obviously makes no sense. Still, I think it's no big deal as long as you're *NOT* using your lower body to do the lifting. That seems to be the key.

*Word history*

The word prone, meaning "naturally inclined to something, apt, liable,", is recorded in English since 1382; the meaning "lying face-down" is first recorded in 1578 but is also referred to as "lying down" or "going prone".
It derives from the Latin _pronus_ "bent forward, inclined to," from adverbial form of the prefix _pro-_ "forward." Both the original, literal and the derived figurative sense were used in Latin, but the figurative is older in English.


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

hey


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

i press enter button by mistake sorry

that is amazing lol i myself m very skinny guy n lazy, but improving myself so i am thinking of getting 100 pushup after 3 months lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't done any pushups since last Saturday (it's been about a week). I was wondering how long it would take before I quit heh. Usually I don't last this long.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I like basic stuff like push-ups, pull-ups and sit-ups. Bodyweight exercises are underrated.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished week 3 for pushups, but still quite shaky, so I'll be redoing it. Can't get over how much strength I've gained, though. And I've lost some weight too! Stokin' my metabolism with bigger muscles, oh yeah! :clap


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

^ That's so awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

You can do proper pushups quickly is my advice. Once you start, it becomes a race against time, your breathing changes, you can only go for so long breathing a certain way. My advice, get as many done as fast aspossible. Respect to all of you who do half as many "slower pushups" that's just as hard.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> I haven't done any pushups since last Saturday (it's been about a week). I was wondering how long it would take before I quit heh. Usually I don't last this long.


Restarted .. did 24 total 2 days ago.

Goal is to maintain the current level for next 2.5 weeks and then start week 3 after that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Glad you're back on board! 

I'm finishing my 2nd attempt on week 3 of pushups today. It was well worth the wait, as most of my shakiness is gone, and I avoided injury! I'll also be finishing up week 2 of squats and crunches.

Keep up the good work everybody! :clap


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Week 1: Day 3


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sweet, another one on board!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I think 100 push ups is very easy to do if you do them fast. Slower ones are harder and i think give you a better work out. Quality over Quanitity


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright, **** it. I'm in. 

Day 1 is thursday.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :clap

Now that I (finally) have access to high speed internet, I found these technique videos:


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

This program isn't really working for me. I made no improvement in three weeks. If anything, I can't do as many as I used to do before starting this program. :|


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> This program isn't really working for me. I made no improvement in three weeks. If anything, I can't do as many as I used to do before starting this program. :|


You're probably losing strength from not lifting weights. I would be going out of my mind if I wasn't able to lift or do anything but body weight stuff for an extended time. Hopefully you get in a position where you can get to the gym or access to weights soon!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

One shouldn't lose strength from doing this program and not lifting weights. Are you exhausting yourself?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you eating well? Sleeping well? Taking atleast a day of break between workouts? Not over exerting yourself? 

I have lost strength too because I am not sleeping or eating right.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Agreed. Sometimes I need to take two days off between workouts, or I can't do as many reps.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Just a word of caution to the males, if you haven't done a lot of physical activity don't overdo it right away, doing 100 pushups right off the bat made me grow a pair of tits, literally. My body made to much testosterone and it got converted to estrogen, for three days I had an awesome pair of tits lol. Not so funny at the time though.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Week 2: Day 3


My progress is not so bad. I just have to keep myself motivated, maybe do push up variations (like explosive push ups). The regular one's just aren't cutting it, in terms of difficulty.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't been doing the pushups regularly for sometime now due to work.

Tomorrow, I get a 2 week break and I am planning to restart the program, don't know at which stage yet. I will increase the pace / intensity than what is recommended on the site because I should not have any problems getting enough sleep or nutrition. Don't have much else to do during the break, so I can be completely dedicated to this!


----------



## xJagox (Jun 25, 2010)

i have been doing this its pretty good i can notice veins popping out of my forearms when i look in the mirror now


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't done mine for a week, thanks to a really bad cold. I hope to start up again tomorrow. My arms have toned up a bit, but the biggest change is in my thighs! Oh do I hate squats though!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I do the exhaustion test and follow the appropriate column, but I can barely do the first two sets of Day 1


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

So is everyone doing fantastic? Anyone close to completing the program?



HardRock said:


> I do the exhaustion test and follow the appropriate column, but I can barely do the first two sets of Day 1


One thing you could do is take longer breaks between sets. If you are not used to doing pushups, the routine is challenging. Just do as much as you can even if it is just 2 sets (don't go overboard, you don't want to injure yourself). Then repeat the same column the next workout but try 3 sets instead of 2. You will see improvement. 
Imo, the program should be used as a guide rather than some precise schedule that you must follow 100%. Make changes as you see fit.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I stopped for about a week. I'm looking to jump back into this, taking it from week 4.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

Now add these(if they haven't already been posted..well, they're in the original link):

http://www.twohundredsitups.com/

http://www.twohundredsquats.com/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there such a thing in existence for planks? Maybe I'll research it.

I did 31 (wall) push ups for the initial test. I can't do any other kind so these are sort of easy but still challenging. I think I'll move onto doing push ups on the ground when I can do 100 of the wall ones.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Finished week 1. I did push-ups on the floor today (with my legs crossed over and raised off the ground) and it was fairly easy. I might start week 2 doing those but if it's too hard I'll go back to wall push-ups.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to try this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty good site. I can do 40-50 consecutively on average. 65 is my record. I might give this a go.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

do you have to do all of hose in a row. because i can do over 100. i think my record was about 170, when it was like 17 sets of 10.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> do you have to do all of hose in a row. because i can do over 100. i think my record was about 170, when it was like 17 sets of 10.


It has to be one hundred in a row.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Serious motivation right here.


----------

